# Mammals for feeding?



## v4p0r (Aug 14, 2003)

Im trying to figure out something larger than a mouse to feed my reds. They completely destroy Mice ive had them take out 3 mice in one feeding. I have 7 6-8inch reds in a 180 gallon tank so im thinking they could take out something large. Plus i want to make a kickass Vid to post here. This might offend some of you but There are quite a few small kittens running around my barn. Could 7 reds take out a kitten?? I know they probably couldnt eat the whole thing before it Messed up my water but i still think it might be a good show.


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

I fed a rat. I rat puts up a fight and is a lot larger. I had a rat kick some teeth out of my cariba. I had a vid of them jumping out of the water and dragging the poor suker down but i deleted it by accident.


----------



## mtx1 (May 21, 2003)

i wouldnt use a kitten thats just wrong







get a big ass rat or some sort of rodent not a kitten or anything







put your neibor in the tank but NOT A KITTEN!







i dont like cats but i dont hate them enough to have them eaten alive heh put a big ass snake in there that would be awesome as long as it dont get out.


----------



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)

Ya, Don't do a kitten man, That's just wrong









that's just


----------



## CHI (Apr 29, 2003)

has anyone fed a bunny before?


----------



## soulfly (Aug 7, 2003)

stick to mice and rats.using any other mammal that walks around on 4 legs in just wrong.


----------



## upt1me (Jun 26, 2003)

Guinea pigs are a larger rodent.


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

Just go with a rat


----------



## STIFFY (Jul 9, 2003)

Hey, my buddy fed his 5 8-10" rbp a kitten and they ate that sh*t.
P.S. If you do it post the vid!


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

You guys are plain wrong. Laugh2: Why dunt you get a pig?? do a racoon.. I hate those scary ass mofos. Probabably put up a huge fight with your Ps, then come after you if they dont do the job.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> You guys are plain wrong. Laugh2: Why dunt you get a pig?? do a racoon.. I hate those scary ass mofos. Probabably put up a huge fight with your Ps, then come after you if they dont do the job.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

dont feed live mammels to your piranhas


----------



## mtx1 (May 21, 2003)

put a f*cking cow or a deer in there while your at it maybe a horse or something i dunno


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

kawi ryder said:


> Hey, my buddy fed his 5 8-10" rbp a kitten and they ate that sh*t.
> P.S. If you do it post the vid!


That's just f*cking WRONG.
Assholes like "Your Friend" shouldn't have piranhas or any other pets.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

winkyee said:


> kawi ryder said:
> 
> 
> > Hey, my buddy fed his 5 8-10" rbp a kitten and they ate that sh*t.
> ...


 agreed


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

Hmmm... have you guys ever wonder what pain the mamal would feel? They are not hooked up like fish you know. When i fed rats to my piranhas and i felt so bad i made a thread about it. Anyhow, only from a large rat they made loud squiky noise saying help help blah blah blah but it sounded so sad because you know it was in pain and ever wanted to be in that situation.

How can you do this to a kitten. They will scream in pain 10x louder. Maybe if i was a couple years young i wouldnt care but as you grow older you start thinking straight and have more simpathy towards other living things.


----------



## v4p0r (Aug 14, 2003)

Hey i was just looking for suggestions. A guinea pig might be ok. After all it is still a rodent. Basically the same as a rat. I dunno yet tho i dont want my babys getting hurt. Ive raised them from dime sized.


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2003)

whatever you think is cool, then do it man.
for the food the bigger the better,
and show us the pic.


----------



## garybusey (Mar 19, 2003)

But not kitten. That just disgutsing. That sh*t doesn't belong on P-fury. A kitten? Does your buddy have a heart? Jeeeez. Thats sick. But as for a rat, screw it, filthy creatures...


----------



## TimmyTeam (Jun 20, 2003)

do it with a BUNNY .


----------



## STIFFY (Jul 9, 2003)

garybusey said:


> Does your buddy have a heart? Jeeeez. Thats sick.


 he was just [email protected] up.


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

kawi ryder said:


> garybusey said:
> 
> 
> > Does your buddy have a heart? Jeeeez. Thats sick.
> ...


 Oh , Whew Ok then.








Thats's a good enough excuse.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

v4p0r said:


> Hey i was just looking for suggestions. A guinea pig might be ok. After all it is still a rodent. Basically the same as a rat. I dunno yet tho i dont want my babys getting hurt. Ive raised them from dime sized.


 OK you obviously know nothing of rodents, Rats are very intelligent, they are so clever they can be house trained, they can learn tricks and so on...

guinnie pigs are nothing like rats.

also it would be extrimly cruel to feed ANY live creature to your piranhas which doesn't die instantly like a bite sized feeder, apart from that it is a poor food source for the piranhas, it carries danger to the piranhas from thrashing feet and teeth, and it will also mess up your tank so bad you need to clean it out.

what you are suggesting is barbaric and should not be done, you seem to be joking about it as if it is simply entertainment, well I wouldn't find it entertaining, and I think you are sick in the head if you do


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

I don't agree with the whole mammal fed to piranha thing and I don't have to and for the most part I keep my trap shut about it.
I do however feel that whatever commonly acceptable "food"we are feeding to our pets needs to be dispatched both quickly and humanely.I think we need to size our "feeders" to our pets.
eg; Ball python = mice small rat
Larger boids = large rats,rabits and bunnies (sized to your snake)
Small crocodilian = Small rats ,mice crayfish etc.
The above are all quick deaths.
Now, A kitten or bunny(even a large rat) dropped into a tank of piranha is not quick or humane and there is reason to engage in this practice to provide your p's with a healthy diet.
Watching a mammal swimming around a tank getting pieces chewed off for what might be many minutes is just disgusting.
Want to drop some pinkies into your piranha tank and you know they will be gone in a few seconds is much more acceptable ,but is it needed?
Pete


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

This thread is just pathetic...









Who in their right mind would feed a kitten to their P's? Thats just wrong.


----------



## rong666 (Mar 5, 2003)

YEAH, go for it you freak. In fact why dont you do us all a favor and rap your head up in a mask of bacon and try that. If your p's dont eat it just leave your head in and breath deep.
DICK


----------



## STIFFY (Jul 9, 2003)

Didnt this web page start off with a vid or Ps eating a mouse?!
Yeah, thats what I thought


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

kawi ryder said:


> Didnt this web page start off with a vid or Ps eating a mouse?!
> Yeah, thats what I thought


 Yeah a mouse not a friggen kitten. Mice are meant to be feeders. Thats why they're sold at LFS's and labeled as just that. You dont see kittens being sold as feeders now do you?


----------



## TimmyTeam (Jun 20, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> You dont see kittens being sold as feeders now do you?










hmm good idea im gunna invent feeder kittens


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

kawi ryder said:


> Didnt this web page start off with a vid or Ps eating a mouse?!
> Yeah, thats what I thought


 I didnt start this site, and even so, it does not make it right









Oh, and what kind of an argument is that anyway?


----------



## STIFFY (Jul 9, 2003)

I dont know why everyone is haten on me. I didnt feed a kitten I just said if someone does to post the vid. If you people dont like that kind of thing then dont do it but you have no right to go around and flame other users about it.


----------



## mtx1 (May 21, 2003)

i think if anyone post a vid of their ps eating anything that is not killed in a few min should be banned from the site and have their ps taken away...that is just f*cking stupid...just think of the pain that kitten is feeling...imagine your legs being eaten off by a shoal of piranhas and a huge crowd of people laughing and watching you die slowly... that is in humane and it is animal cruelty and im sure if anyone were to post a vid like that would be put in jail if shown to the right person...this is such a stupid question to even ask before i get too







ima quit writing


----------



## mtx1 (May 21, 2003)

oh and im not just hating on one person i disrespect ANYONE that could do or watch such a cruel thing!


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

mtx1 said:


> i think if anyone post a vid of their ps eating anything that is not killed in a few min should be banned from the site and have their ps taken away...that is just f*cking stupid...just think of the pain that kitten is feeling...imagine your legs being eaten off by a shoal of piranhas and a huge crowd of people laughing and watching you die slowly... that is in humane and it is animal cruelty and im sure if anyone were to post a vid like that would be put in jail if shown to the right person...this is such a stupid question to even ask before i get too
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## v4p0r (Aug 14, 2003)

Good lord i was just wondering if they could do it. Its not like i would take the chance of my p's getting hurt. You guys are way to damn touchy. If you guys dont like the thought of p's killing which is completely natural for them to do. Then join the P.E.T.A forum.







So far the biggest thing my p's have eaten is a turtle and that was completely accidental. I mean godamn the kitten thing was a joke. But im betting the majority of you eat pork or beef and if you have ever been to a slaughterhouse (which is where i work) then you would KNow that the big mac you are eating Felt a hell of a lot of pain before it went down. You gonna start flaming me over my job now too??


----------



## mtx1 (May 21, 2003)

for one thing a big mac is made from soy bean







and another thing a slaughter house is where they chop up the animal to feed humans who WANT to eat that type of animal and there is a demand for it...on the other hand piranhas would probably rather some beef heart or maybe feeder fish than a furry little kitten and it is probably better for them to eat the beef heart also! the piranhas u have are in a controled enviroment (well i hope they are but doesnt look like it too much to me) which means YOU put sh*t in there to feed them...they dont HAVE to eat the kitten instead u can put a little piece of fish fillet or maybe beefheart you get for free from you slaughter house...who knows but u dont go looking for the coolest thing u can put in there to watch suffer thats just inhumane...and i dont believe u were joking because you said that you know ppl are gonna be pissed at you...


----------



## TimmyTeam (Jun 20, 2003)

that would suck if someond fed their P's a kitten and the p"s only took a couplr of bites so the cat was just bleeding...id be scared i wouldnt no what to do poor little kitten.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

v4p0r said:


> Good lord i was just wondering if they could do it. Its not like i would take the chance of my p's getting hurt. You guys are way to damn touchy. If you guys dont like the thought of p's killing which is completely natural for them to do. Then join the P.E.T.A forum.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hang on your now telling me to join the P.E.T.A. forum now?

ummmmm yeah, I'm now leaving PFury as you said so









now to be more serious - how can your piranhas "accidently" eat a turtle?









and there is nothing "natural" about piranhas eating a kitten, a turtle or anything else you mensioned in this thread









I believe you should have your piranhas removed from you as from what I have seen you type you are an irresponsible owner, you feed your piranhas things that are not really good for them, for your entertainment, and I would not be suprised when you get bored with them if you dump them in a lake somewere.

Oh, and I dont eat pork of beef, I am against slaughter houses, and I really am pleased I dont know you.

you suck












































or even better


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Innes said:


> or even better


God dammit people, there's only three people on this site that can hand out warnings, so please don't waste your time handing out suggesting - I think we are capable enough determining wheter someone needs to be warned or not: if we need assistance, we'll let you know.....









Man, the day those two frickin' smilies were added to this site was a sad one indeed... :sad:

And since this thread isn't going anywhere:


----------

